# several rifle questions - 1st time owner



## MJK (Oct 29, 2003)

Hello,

As the title states, I'm in the market for a rifle. I grew up and hunted deer in a shotgun-only zone for 25 years. Due to urban sprawl, those opportunities are long gone. I'm probably joining a group going forward that hunt in a rifle zone.

That being said, I have a very basic (not more) understanding of rifles. I've long ago decided just to stick with a 30/06 for simplicty sake, and probably find a Nikon scope. This all changed this week. I found 2 rifle combos (used), that I am very interested in knowing more about, and all opinions are welcome.

a. Savage 111 in .270, w/ a 3-7x Nikon Prostaff Scope. I know Savage has a solid reputation, and that particular scope is a nice scope. The package can be had for 399.00. One question of note - where will a 7x power scope become a hindrance (yard-wise)?

b. Browning BAR in 7mm, w/ a 3-9x Leupold VX1 scope. I know this package new is pushing 1k. The gun itself is a strong 90%. They want 549.00. I believe the scope is about a 200.00 scope, and gets good reviews online. The BAR action seems to have been around for a long time, and is solid. *what I don't know is anything about the 7mm caliber*. I'd like to hear feedback concerning price of ammo, versatility of ammo, etc. If I go this route, I'd like to think that If I were lucky enough to get a trip out west sometime, that I'd have an acceptable set-up. Otherwise, its going to be a midwest whitetail gun.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

In my opinion neither scope is worth your time. 3-9X40 mm scope is just fine, but at least a Buckmaster or VXII. I wouldn't go with either of those either, but that is just me. The Savage will out shoot the BAR any day, and is probably a bit lighter. In my book a bolt action is a much better hunting rifle than a semi auto because of possible jamming. If you want info on 7mm Rem Mag just google it. Good round, but packs a punch on your shoulder. The .270 and 30-06 are about the same. I would stick with your origional plan and go 06 in a Savage 111 or 116. Any of them will get the job done though. Again, just my thoughts, make sure you do what you feel is the best for you. Don't want to regret a purchase!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I'd go with this gun
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewIt ... =183648089

or this one if you prefer the feel of a Savage
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewIt ... =183620983

and top it with one of these
http://cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates ... hasJS=true

And you are good to go.....I would never buy a semi auto for hunting purposes unless it was in an AR platform.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

All good advice. And 7X will never be a hindrance while hunting deer. In fact, I would not hesitate to use a fixed 4 power, cause that's what my variables are set on most the time anyway.

Good luck!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

30-06 ammo can be bought anywhere, 270 ammo can be bought most places, 7mm is harder(not impossible) to find and more expensive. Bar is a good gun. I agree with the bolt action, more accurate, less parts to break, and safer. 30-06 or 270 will do a fine job on almost any big game animal.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hear me now ...... belive me later........... Tikka T3 lite in 7mm-08........ put a Leopould rifleman scope 3x7x32mm and you will never regret it.


----------



## mayor (Dec 30, 2006)

I would steer away from a BAR. Bolt actions are just more dependable and accurate. Take your time and look, I'll look at many guns for weeks before I buy a new one. Not big on used rifles, known many of people that go to gun shops and trade of a nice looking rifle with the barrel shot out. Find a local gun shop with a good selection of rifles and spend some time shouldering everything. Do the same with scopes, and you will see the difference between a $150.00 one and $450.00. 3-9X40 is plenty of scope for whitetail. Good luck.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I would go with the Savage, the Nikon Prostaff scope doesn't intrigue me though. I would want at least a Buckmaster, Monarch would be better.

As far as the Leupold VX1 or Rifleman scope, the Prostaff would be better than either one of those.

The BAR is ok, accuracy isn't steller. But then I do prefer bolt rifles.

JMHO, but to me 7X on the high end would be a hinderance period. I use a 4-16X, most of the time it is on 5X or 6X, but it is nice to have the extra power if needed.

Bottom line is either one will work. Pick the one that best suits your preference.

huntin1


----------

